# ifconfig shows overruns

## l0ner

When I do an ifconfig what does the overruns entry mean?

On one of my machines I have about 10% of the RX packets being show as overruns!

----------

## Raffi

Typing ifconfig overrun into google got this little gem as the first link

http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x-087-2-iface.ifconfig.html

Short answer seems to be too much too fast net traffic for your system.

----------

